# Transitions...



## sczinger (Jun 7, 2018)

I promise, I'm not manufacturing bad anniversary dates... Going on 10 months since my EWW left. I feel pretty good about my situation. Have been seeing a nice woman for about three months. We see each other about once a week... I know that she is not the one, even if there is going to be one. She know this too. We enjoy each others company when we "hang out". I find myself feeling a little empty inside, almost like since my emotions have reached a sort of homeostasis, the normalcy leaves me...spiritless. I come and go as I please, do what I want when I want... Most people that have experience infidelity, divorce and everything it brings have been through the mill, not just emotionally, but financially, logistically. I realize just how blessed I am to have had no property, finances or children with my EWW. I want to share life with someone. I missing someone that is not there... A person I don't know or even know exists. Is this a normal part of the healing process? A transition period that anyone else has experienced?


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

sczinger said:


> I promise, I'm not manufacturing bad anniversary dates... Going on 10 months since my EWW left. I feel pretty good about my situation. Have been seeing a nice woman for about three months. We see each other about once a week... I know that she is not the one, even if there is going to be one. She know this too. We enjoy each others company when we "hang out". I find myself feeling a little empty inside, almost like since my emotions have reached a sort of homeostasis, the normalcy leaves me...spiritless. I come and go as I please, do what I want when I want... Most people that have experience infidelity, divorce and everything it brings have been through the mill, not just emotionally, but financially, logistically. I realize just how blessed I am to have had no property, finances or children with my EWW. I want to share life with someone. I missing someone that is not there... A person I don't know or even know exists. Is this a normal part of the healing process? A transition period that anyone else has experienced?


Yes, you are completely normal. It is not something to worry about. 

The only thing that I caution about is getting into any type of complacency with life in general. 

The thing is that you only get one life. Do the things that you want to do, whatever they are. You like hanging with your current girl, cool. You want to see others, cool. You want to go sky diving, cool. 

Whatever it is, just don't sit around. 

The other thing with women. Just don't do some of the things I have done. Namely letting them fall in love with you and then hurting them, even if you don't mean too. 

I did too much of that and I carry a lot guilt about it. Just be straight with everyone and have fun.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

sczinger said:


> I promise, I'm not manufacturing bad anniversary dates... Going on 10 months since my EWW left. I feel pretty good about my situation. Have been seeing a nice woman for about three months. We see each other about once a week... I know that she is not the one, even if there is going to be one. She know this too. We enjoy each others company when we "hang out". I find myself feeling a little empty inside, almost like since my emotions have reached a sort of homeostasis, the normalcy leaves me...spiritless. I come and go as I please, do what I want when I want... Most people that have experience infidelity, divorce and everything it brings have been through the mill, not just emotionally, but financially, logistically. I realize just how blessed I am to have had no property, finances or children with my EWW. *I want to share life with someone.* I missing someone that is not there... A person I don't know or even know exists. Is this a normal part of the healing process? A transition period that anyone else has experienced?


Mind if I ask why? In general, you'll do better if you can learn to be completely happy and feeling fulfilled on your own.


----------



## sczinger (Jun 7, 2018)

Bananapeel said:


> Mind if I ask why? In general, you'll do better if you can learn to be completely happy and feeling fulfilled on your own.


When I say share it with someone, I don't even mean with someone I'm romantically involved with. I do enjoy the opposite sex and spending time with women. I have also learned to enjoy the time I spend by myself. Something I was never able to do. I used to think if I wasn't out there with other people, the world was passing me by. I don't feel that way anymore. It's still a work in progress but I'm light years ahead of where I used to be. I just get bored easily...


----------

